# gryphon hunter



## hellize (Oct 1, 2018)

Greetings boys and girls,

I have a gryphon hunter to show today.
It is 31.5 cm long. The blade is 19 cm long, 3.6 cm wide and 4.5 mm thick, forged of 5160 carbon steel. 
The handle is made of antler and oak as the original.
Its nest is made of 4 mm thick, sturdy cowhide.

Hope you like it


----------

